# Steam ist unscharf in Windows 10



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich Windows 10 installiert habe ist mir eines aufgefallen:
Steam wirkt viel größer und dadurch etwas unscharf bei mir (1440P Monitor).

In Window 7 wirkt der Steamclient noch viel kleiner und sehr viel schärfer, nun nimmt der Steamclient einfach mal 70% des gesamtes Bildschirmes in Anspruch und wirkt dadurch auch etwas unscharf.

Was ist hier los bzw wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juli 2015)

Rechtsklick auf Steam.exe
 Eigenschaften/Kompatibilität/Einstellungen Hier einen Haken bei ''Skalierungen bei hohem DPI- Wert deaktivieren'' setzen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf Steam.exe
> Eigenschaften/Kompatibilität/Einstellungen Hier einen Haken bei ''Skalierungen bei hohem DPI- Wert deaktivieren'' setzen.



Danke, genau das war es!


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juli 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Danke, genau das war es!



Diese Vorgehensweise klappt übrigens auch mit anderen Programmen.


----------



## DokuganRyo (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. 
Bei mir ist Steam ebenso unscharf, jedoch im Verhältnis zum restlichen Bildschirm normal groß.
Zudem habe ich es nur auf meinem Laptop (Surface Book in der minimalaustattung) und am PC nicht. 
Was du vorgeschlagen hast hat leider nicht funktioniert. 
Hast du noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz ?


----------

